# Hikers in San Jose del Cabo, or CSL?



## Gringo_Con_Queso (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm moving to San Jose del Cabo in a couple weeks and plan on doing some some hiking. I know there are probably some short hikes I can start with...I was thinking of that hill going to the arches. Later I'd like to find some more interesting trails(whats the highest peak thats visible from Cabo San Lucas...looks like fun)

Anyway, I'd love to meet some people that would be into some of this activity, if it exists. Last few times I've been there I walked around Pedegral...which wasn't really hiking, but gave some good views.


----------



## Cabo_Youngbloods (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey just moved here a month ago and have hiked a little bit. I see you have been here over a year; have you found any more trails? If you could give me some pointers on where to go it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

